# ME Silver 945 dupes?



## anilegne (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm obsessed with the elusive ME 945.  Any recs for dupes, twins, close cousins, anything??  Any line is fine.

TIA!


----------



## Nartian24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Close, but not quite the same are Shu Uemura's ME 850 (a little lighter more neutral brown - not quite so plummy) which they say is 945's replacement, and MAC Satin Taupe.


----------



## broken_soul (May 10, 2009)

Bare Escentuals glimmer in Drama is a good dupe. Though nothing is exactly like the original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why did they have to dc it?!?!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Apparently, Kose Addiction Flash Back is a dupe. But it's a foreign brand (Japan only, I think?) and pricey.


----------



## Nekobeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have ME945 myself but Majolica Majorca SV821 is supposed to be a close dupe.


----------



## amarock (Aug 26, 2011)

I own the elusive Shu ME Silver 945 + all the subsequent relaunches of this colour in the Shu line... none of them are exact but definitely passable especially once they're on your eyes.  Back of hand swatches can highlight minute difference in colour, but what makes the ME Silver 945 superior is the texture and finish.  The original Shu ME 945 has a BUTTERY texture that is unmatched in any e/s I own.  I pulled out the dupes mentioned and the original, and this is what I see in differences:
  	ME brown 850 is more silvery and slightly lighter
  	ME medium brown 856 (new Atelier) is more brown and sheer
  	Majolica Majorca SV821 slightly more purple

  	I'd say out of these, ME brown 850 is the closest in colour, but this shade is also now discontinued... so not the ideal substitute.  I'm not a huge fan of the new Atelier e/s as they're not representative of the amazing quality e/s that Shu is known for - the pigmentation is lacking and the staying power is poor.  I'd say give the Majolica Majorca one a try since it's less expensive and it's a pigmented, good quality e/s.


----------



## skin care (Jun 13, 2013)

Well don't have any idea about this so can share with you.


----------

